# Is Surge Pricing BS?



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

Seems you could chase Surge Pricing all the time. Does anyone make money for it? Seems BS!


----------



## Hondaguy7643 (Apr 18, 2015)

vesolehome said:


> Seems you could chase Surge Pricing all the time. Does anyone make money for it? Seems BS!


One should never chase surge first of all. Secondly surge used to be fairly legit about 3+ months ago, now it is indeed BS.


----------



## UberTDI (Aug 2, 2015)

In my area, 1.5X is a huge surge. It happens about 1AM on Friday, and Saturday, and Sunday - for about 10 minutes.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

Hondaguy7643 said:


> One should never chase surge first of all. Secondly surge used to be fairly legit about 3+ months ago, now it is indeed BS.


I won't chase a surge, but I've noticed in my area, it pops up for about 5 or 10 minutes. I never get a request. Then it's gone. I'm new to Uber anyway and wanted to check it out, but it seems like BS and not much money is being made. Is anyone making money?


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

vesolehome said:


> I won't chase a surge, but I've noticed in my area, it pops up for about 5 or 10 minutes. I never get a request. Then it's gone. I'm new to Uber anyway and wanted to check it out, but it seems like BS and not much money is being made. Is anyone making money?


My surges have been like UberTDI, but I am still really new. Seems like Fri, Sat night around 1am and it comes and goes. I did snag one cool Surge (1.5) it was an hour long (55 min) but only 20 miles. I did a lot of waiting but didnt mind because it was a surge. I got $48 for the hour. Not too bad.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

vesolehome said:


> I won't chase a surge, but I've noticed in my area, it pops up for about 5 or 10 minutes. I never get a request. Then it's gone. I'm new to Uber anyway and wanted to check it out, but it seems like BS and not much money is being made. Is anyone making money?


I noticed this in Savannah tonight. Been online for an hour and saw two surges - first lasted 10 minutes then 5 minutes. No pings. It's 11 p.m.on a Thursday night. Maybe I'll get lucky tomorrow.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

In the San Diego area surges appear to be a method to move drivers around for Uber. The only legit surges are Coronado Island, which no one likes due to the long bridge ride and short trips once you get there. Also La Jolla, which really sucks due to long pings and short trips. The rest seem to be manipulation by Uber.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> In the San Diego area surges appear to be a method to move drivers around for Uber. The only legit surges are Coronado Island, which no one likes due to the long bridge ride and short trips once you get there. Also La Jolla, which really sucks due to long pings and short trips. The rest seem to be manipulation by Uber.


 I think you are 100% right. Surge popped up again. This time the map actually changed color - in a residential area where NOTHING is going on. Meanwhile, there are at least 6 drivers sitting around here doing nothing.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

All the time, every fare. You gotta know how it works.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Finally got a fare. In surge. Easy $20 done already.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Ok. Figured out what was going on. The big surge is in a new market about 60 miles from here in a college town. Like I'm going to drive out there for that. Maybe I can plan a shift there, but won't chase that surge.

First two rides tonight. Neither were tippers but good riders. First was a waitress from iHop. Next was a crew of three from LA. $35 net for 30 minutes of driving, but 3 hours online.  Keeping my 5 stars, though for now!


----------

